# How Stretching Can Explode Your Muscle Growth



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

When you think about gaining muscle, stretching is probably not the first thing that pops into your head. But did you know that stretching plays a critical role in building muscle?Every muscle in your body is enclosed in a bag of tough connective tissue known as fascia. Fascia is important for holding your muscles in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

